

Thoughts on using WYSIWYG editors over hand-coding websites? - jeggers5


======
talon876
I'm not terribly experienced with either method as I don't usually do web
development. However, I've seemed to notice that it's generally easier to
create using a WYSIWYG editor, but it's much harder to maintain. Whereas hand-
coded are more difficult to create initially, but maintenance is easier.

